# Komisches PopUp des IE Explorers 5.00.2614.3500



## alias (8 Oktober 2001)

Ich habe mir irgend was eingefangen. Manchmal (eher selten), wenn der IE geöffnet ist, öffnet sich ein weiteres Fenster, in dem dann eine Werbung für irgend eine Webcam-Seite angezeigt wird. In dem Fenster wird dann dazu aufgefordert, diese Seite zu besuchen.
Ich habe sämtliche sicherheitrelevanten Dateien (die Gruppe von "sysedit", registry, autostart, usw.) durchgeschaut, aber nichts gefunden.
Wahrscheinlich wird dieses PopUp durch den IE selber gesteuert, aber ich fine beim besten Willen nicht, woran das liegt.
Eine Idee?
Viele Grüsse


----------



## Heiko (8 Oktober 2001)

Hast Du mal die bei Dir eingestellte Startseite näher angeschaut?

Vielleicht ist in dieser eine pop-up-Funktion integriert.

Welche Programme laufen noch?

ICQ öffnet auch manchmal pop-ups.

Grüße,



Heiko


----------

